# Неясность сознания



## Elena1304 (1 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте!Мне 39 лет,меня беспокоит уже несколько месяцев неясность сознания, была шаткость походки, болела голова несколько дней в разных местах, скачки давления в основном пониженное, заговаривалась, лезли всякие плохие мысли в голову, было что вообще язык заплетался. Пропила ладастен, состояние улучшилось, но осталось неясность сознания, голова как в тумане и мысли не проходят и периодически редко колет в виске с право стороны головы и слаюая боль во лбу тоже справой стороны, утром встаю все нормально,сознание ясное ничего не болит,но в середине дня появляется туман в голове к вечеру все проходит иногда жжение в стопах, при нажатии на 1-ый шейный позвонок справа появляется боль и отдает в лоб. Сделала ренген шеи- остеохондроз и сделала дуплекс головы и шеи.Скажите пожалуйста стоит ли делать МРТ головы(хотя невролог сказал не надо) Сахар 4,6, кровь в норме, только гемоглобин 116.Что можно сказать по дупплексу. С чем может быть связано такое состояние и что Вы посоветуете?Спасибо
Данных за патологию БЦА не выявлено. На ур Vz.
Кровоток в магистральных артериях-симметричен
Тонус артериол-N
Кровоток в позвоночных артериях( на шейном уровне) D меньше S 33% При ротации частичная компрессия Лев. ПА.
На интракраниальном уровне S=D
Венозный отток- нарушен по позвоночным венам
Область сниженного кровообращения: - Прав. Позв.арт в среднем положении головы
- Лев. Позв.арт при повороте вправо


----------



## Фотиния (1 Фев 2014)

*Elena1304*, добрый день. Врачи скоро ответят на Ваши вопросы. А пока выложите, пожалуйста, снимки (тема в помощь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/).


----------



## Elena1304 (1 Фев 2014)

Снимков у меня к сожалению нет, пока есть только описания рентген шеи
Сгланс. Шейный лордоза с тенд. к клатич. деформ. в С 5-6
Снижение высоты м/п д С3-С7 с субхондр. скинф. костные заостения по задней поверхности  С5
Заключение- гиполордоз. О/х ШОП, деф. спондилез С5-С7.


----------

